# Arreau's Morning Has Broken...NEW CHAMPION!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got the news moments ago! Murphy (Arreau's Morning Has Broken) aka The German Prince is a brand new Champion. He will now hold the titles Federal Youth Winner 2011 from last week, and German Youth Champion VDH and Youth Champion DPK from today. This is our first Arreau bred Champion, something I will cherish and remember for the rest of my days. I am incredibly proud of this gentle, bright, sweet soul and his wonderful human Mommy. AWESOME work Team Murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No photos darn it! Janett was so excited, she forgot!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so excited!! That is so wonderful!! Congrats to you for breeding such a wonderful boy and Janet and Murphy for all their hard work!! Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I'm so excited!! That is so wonderful!! Congrats to you for breeding such a wonderful boy and Janet and Murphy for all their hard work!! Absolutely fantastic.


Thanks so much Deb! Pretty darned exciting. And Janett indeed deserves big congrats. She got this title and the big win last week while recovering from big time surgery on her leg!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yea!!!!!!! janett, i am so happy for you and murphy!! your story is a like a fairy tale come true. he's an amazing, amazing boy and you are wonderful human mom!!!! 

cherie!! you must be flying high! what could be better for a breeder than to see one of her home grown go to champion!! (not to mention his other accomplishments!!) all of your pups are wonderful and in the short time i've followed Arreau, i'm amazed at all you've accomplished.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Fantastic news!!!!! Congratulations team Murphy!!! 

Glückwunsch-mannschaft Murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big red spoos are taking over the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations!`


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow!!! Murphy is taking Europe by storm!! Way to go Team Murphy!! 

Janett should check around and see if anyone who was at the show got photos - maybe she'll find some after all.

We're all so proud of Arreau's Morning Has Broken!! :grouphug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:dito:what Cavon posted! The reds are climbing to the top of everything!!:congrats: Congratulations!:cheers:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> yea!!!!!!! janett, i am so happy for you and murphy!! your story is a like a fairy tale come true. he's an amazing, amazing boy and you are wonderful human mom!!!!
> 
> cherie!! you must be flying high! what could be better for a breeder than to see one of her home grown go to champion!! (not to mention his other accomplishments!!) all of your pups are wonderful and in the short time i've followed Arreau, i'm amazed at all you've accomplished.


Thanks so very much! Janett is indeed an incredible Poodle Mommy! She does not mind the effort and hard work involved in looking after show coat, getting her boy out for S&R training...she is a gift! She has quite an incredible boy to work with, but lots of folks are just not cut out for the commitment it takes to accomplish these things.

And thank you for your confidence in me as a breeder. We are hoping that Betty's CGN, Lucy's CGC and Rally Novice titles and Murphy's big news and Quincy's championship are just the beginning for us. We have two babies right now who will be working toward CGC's, therapy titles and UKC championships in the not too distant future. Being an agoraphobic, I could not do much of this without great people to be guardians and care givers to my pups!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks so very much! Janett is indeed an incredible Poodle Mommy! She does not mind the effort and hard work involved in looking after show coat, getting her boy out for S&R training...she is a gift! She has quite an incredible boy to work with, but lots of folks are just not cut out for the commitment it takes to accomplish these things. yes, for sure, janett pushed through a lot and never once turned back. she surged until she did what she set out to do. she has my sincere admiration.
> 
> And thank you for your confidence in me as a breeder. We are hoping that Betty's CGN, Lucy's CGC and Rally Novice titles and Murphy's big news and Quincy's championship are just the beginning for us. We have two babies right now who will be working toward CGC's, therapy titles and UKC championships in the not too distant future. Being an agoraphobic, I could not do much of this without great people to be guardians and care givers to my pups!


 the internet makes everything so much more possible. you literally don't have to leave your comfort zone to be linked to some of the most exciting things of your life. my prayer for you is that you keep getting blessed with wonderful human moms & dads for all your future litters. i'm sure that is every conscientious breeders' biggest desire.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Congratulations**!* If the reds keep taking the show (and agility, coursing, obedience, etc.) world by storm, maybe one of these days I'll actually get to see one in person.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

That's so exciting the first Arreau champion  I wonder how popular reds are in Germany and how well they normally do? This was a huge accomplishment and it all started in a small Canadian town ;D


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations Arreau, that is exciting news!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> That's so exciting the first Arreau champion  I wonder how popular reds are in Germany and how well they normally do? This was a huge accomplishment and it all started in a small Canadian town ;D


I want to thank all of you for your very kind comments! This has been a thrilling journey for me, as Murphy's breeder. Him being shown was not something I dreamed was in the cards, as the plan was for him to be in Search and Rescue, so such a totally unexpected pleasure and source of pride!

I was speaking with Janett, Murphy's Mommy this morning. Their plan is to take their young redhead to Crufts. They are fully aware that he might not win, because he is new to the scene, has not been campaigned in a big way, has not been advertised at all. But they just want to EXPERIENCE it. Feel the sensation of walking into the ring of such an elite and prestigious event. Getting invited will be a HUGE deal...but actually going?! I only wish I could be there too! Janett, I know, is also doing this for me. Taking her handsome boy to this huge show, so people can feast their eyes on him and see that there really is a difference between red and apricot. I could not possibly be more excited, proud and grateful. I am the luckiest gal in the world! The families who have added one of my pups to their pack have been amazing!

Keith...your post made me cry. That was so sweet! In Germany, I do not think there are any "red" breeders. There are some apricot breeders who periodically get a dark apricot pup in their litters. The excitement this boy has caused is just unreal. If Janett chooses to allow people to use Murphy's services, he is going to be one smiling, happy little gigolo! And then we should see more colour coming up over the next few years. I would think because this colour has not been or has rarely been seen there before, that, like here, it would be quite an obstacle to overcome. Which tells me a lot about the dog! Just like Quincy...a very petite, fine boned boy, with a big old natural tail...these are HUGE obstacles to overcome in the ring against boys who literally dwarfed him. So, that makes the wins even more precious. Tells a bigger story about the dog himself.

Murphy and his Mom are taking the next few months to focus again on getting his Search and Rescue training and titling done. Honestly, THAT will be my proudest moment as his breeder. He will be the first red Standard in Germany, possibly all of Europe (maybe even the world...we do not know) with this incredible badge of honour. 

Thank you all, so much!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations. Not only is it exciting news about Murphy but it is also great to hear from you, his breeder. Having pride in your puppies and showing sincere interest in their accomplishments and wellbeing once they have left your home.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is VERY important to me that the new family's keep me abreast of how their pup has adjusted, how house breaking is going, how socializing is going, then hearing about each pup's new tricks, new friends and new accomplishments. We have just added an album called "BRAGS" on our web site to start posting things our puppies have been up to. I cannot imagine seeing a pup going out the door and not keeping in close contact with their people. They are all a part of my family forever!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think it is very cool that Murphy is in Germany. How did Janett know about red standards to go searching for one anyway? They are still fairly rare here in the US, but almost unheard of in Europe. 

In Germany, it isn't only about looks, but function is just as important. Murphy must have a muscular, athletic body to be doing so well, not to mention his color. He looks like a substantial dog and gorgeous in his pictures. 

Crufts is televised here, but only the groups. I wonder if you can see the classes on line? You should check and see.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> I think it is very cool that Murphy is in Germany. How did Janett know about red standards to go searching for one anyway? They are still fairly rare here in the US, but almost unheard of in Europe.
> 
> In Germany, it isn't only about looks, but function is just as important. Murphy must have a muscular, athletic body to be doing so well, not to mention his color. He looks like a substantial dog and gorgeous in his pictures.
> 
> Crufts is televised here, but only the groups. I wonder if you can see the classes on line? You should check and see.


I think Janett saw a red online then went searching. She had contacted a number of red breeders before we spoke and she settled on me. We have become dear friends, and through Skype and emails we got to know one another very well before she came to get Murphy and spent four days with us. I have a laptop, so we'd Skype and I would take the computer into the puppy pen and she'd talk to him, saying his name. She had also, at my request, sent socks she'd worn, so he was used to her voice and her smell, and when she got here, it was like he had known her forever. He KNEW he was hers and she was his!

He is just 24 " tall. They cannot be taller than that and be shown. He has a solid skeleton like his Mom though and is quite substantial. Because of the search and rescue training, he is extremely muscular.

Oh yes...I will be researching Crufts. Hopefully we can a live stream of the day's events. If we can, I will be buying a 47" flat screen and having a large gathering at my place to watch him and cheer them on! (And everyone can watch me chewing my nails off to the quicks!)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh! That sounds like tremendous fun (except the chewing off nails part). 24 inches is a wonderful size. They all seem so much bigger here.

If you find out how to get a feed from Crufts PLEASE share it here! All your poodle friends and Murphy's fan club would also love to watch him, I am sure.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I sure will Outwest. Heck if I can get it, you're all invited to my house!!!


----------

